# What is your favorite Christmas song??



## ilove2soap (Nov 29, 2010)

Our local radio station has all Christmas music from Thanksgiving through the day after Christmas and I have really been enjoying the songs.  Do you have a favorite Christmas song that brings a smile to your face or brings back a special Christmas memory??  There are so many that I like but two of my faves are "All I Want for Christmas, Is You" by Mariah Carey and "Rocking Around the Christmas Tree"


----------



## cwarren (Nov 29, 2010)

I love them all ..( the time life  set of 2 cds )my mom played these when I was growing up   .. wonderful !

but   If I had to choose it would be the little drummer boy


----------



## Deda (Nov 29, 2010)

Bing Crosby's White Christmas!


----------



## TessC (Nov 29, 2010)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra's Christmas Eve Sarajevo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHioIlbnS_A[/ame]


----------



## Lazy Bone (Nov 29, 2010)

I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## Hazel (Nov 29, 2010)

I have to agree with TessV's and Lazy Bone's choices.

I love TSO's music (they're awesome in concert) and I always smile when I hear I Want A Hippopotamus for Christmas. But I think my all time favorite is Mannheim Steamroller's two versions of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 29, 2010)

With you, Hazel.  Steamroller.  Lucky enough to be hometown group.  They do an unbelievable Christmas show here every year.  But I still love all the oldies.  Johnny Mathis, Nat King Cole, and Bing Crosby.  Oh, and Perry Como.  Voice like silk.  Happy Holidays y'all!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2010)

'O Holy Night' is my favorite Christmas carol of all time. It's been my favorite since I was a wee little lass of 4 or 5 years old. It gave me goosebumps then and it still gives me goosebumps to this day. I have _soooo_ many versions of it that I have collected over the years, too. I must say that my favorite version of it by far is Michael Crawford's version.



			
				TessV said:
			
		

> Trans-Siberian Orchestra's Christmas Eve Sarajevo



That's an awesome one, too. I _*love*_ TSO.

I also have a special place in my heart for any Christmas song sung by Andy Williams. 

IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 30, 2010)

Little drummer boy by Joan Jett!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> With you, Hazel.  Steamroller.  Lucky enough to be hometown group.  They do an unbelievable Christmas show here every year.  But I still love all the oldies.  Johnny Mathis, Nat King Cole, and Bing Crosby.  Oh, and Perry Como.  Voice like silk.  Happy Holidays y'all!



Ooh, you lucky woman! I've never seen them in concert. I believe my all time favorite album (showing my age here  :wink: but I have bought it on CD) is Fresh Aire II. I never tire of listening to it. 




			
				IrishLass said:
			
		

> 'O Holy Night' is my favorite Christmas carol of all time.. I must say that my favorite version of it by far is Michael Crawford's version.



That's a wonderful version.

I don't mean to hijack the thread but I was just thinking today that I'm already sick of hearing All I Want For Christmas Is You. I hear it every time I turn on the radio.  :roll:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 1, 2010)

Today I caught a Marilyn Monroe version of Santa Baby.  Classic!


----------



## nursenancy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mariah Carey's version of O Holy Night gives me goosebumps!


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 2, 2010)

All time Fav since I was  a child would be The Little Drummer boy,

But 15 years ago my now ex husband did We Three Kings with 2 of his high school buds at church and it became a new Fav


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 2, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I love them all ..( the time life  set of 2 cds )my mom played these when I was growing up   .. wonderful !
> 
> but   If I had to choose it would be the little drummer boy



Same here...all lovely but little drummer boy makes me cry...(and I love that?!?!)


----------



## Sibi (Dec 2, 2010)

I like Have a Holly Jolly Christmas for its upbeat tune that makes you happy when you hear it.

And I like O Holy Night for its beauty about what Christmas is all about.


----------

